# Problems with Windows clock again



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...th-windows-time-clock-665866.html#post3879958

I posted this last week and thought I had it solved. It gave me no trouble for three or four days and began changing itself again. I have checked the BIOS clock and it is fine. I checked the router clock, it is fine. I keep changing this time on Windows, and less than 5 minutes later, it has changed itself. I reboot after changing it, and it will be the correct time when rebooted then change itself. I thought perhaps my softphone and operator software was causing the problem, but it's time is contingent on my time. The software time changes when my time changes, but I did not have these problems until this software was installed. It may just be a conincidence, but I am not sure. Is there a software conflict with another program or is something internally wrong on my computer?

I appreciate any help.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

First check that you have your Region, date, and time correctly set in Windows - the BIOS time is irrelevant, as it's set by Windows every time Windows adjusts teh rime according to teh atomic clocks.
If your Region is set wrong, then your UTC time will be wrong, whatever the visible time looks to be.


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

I am CST and that has never changed. It is always correct when I reset the time. I have noticed though that after I reset the time, there is no "Apply" button at the bottom. It is dimmed out you could say. Not sure if I should have to click apply or not after resetting the time. If so, I am unable to.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

(and your router time should also be irrelevant, unless you have Windows set to pick up its time cues from that, rather than the preferred atomic clocks)


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

Windows is cued to pick up the time for servers on the internet. I have even changed that to a different server and it didn't help. I only thought BIOS and router because that is what the previous helper on this forum suggested. Thanks.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Have you set your Time Zone properly? - CST covers a multitude of sins. 
I'm assuming that it's set to UTC-6? (with a DST allowance to be added)

Have you set the DST option?


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

It is set for UTC -6 Central Time (US & Canada) and the DTS option is checked.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

OK, that sounds right, then According to my reckoning (I'm in the UK), that makes your local time now 09:30, give-or-take?

What time is the computer attempting to tell you it is?


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

I changed it approximately 5 minutes ago to the correct time of 9:35. Now while working and not actually seeing it happen, I glance back down and it is 10:35.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is an article on Time -> How to get Windows 7 to synchronize the time at an interval of your choosing | Nick Chevsky's Blog

Note he says "
Out of the box, Windows 7 synchronizes the system clock with _time.windows.com_ every night at 1:00 a.m."

Thus, I'd guess that if your comp is off the net at that time no synch.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you by any chance working inside a Virtual Machine? - such things can happen there, as the VM picks up the time from the host rather than the atomic clock, no matter what the setting. If so, uncheck the DST setting.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

CCT said:


> Here is an article on Time -> How to get Windows 7 to synchronize the time at an interval of your choosing | Nick Chevsky's Blog
> 
> Note he says "
> Out of the box, Windows 7 synchronizes the system clock with _time.windows.com_ every night at 1:00 a.m."
> ...


 
By default, Win7 attempts to sync as soon as it's connected to the internet after booting - and will attempt at intervals thereafter (tip - have a look in your Event Viewer Windows System log for Time-Service events)


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, I never shut my computer down at night because I let it do all the maintenance while I sleep, so the sync at that time is being done. I am not quite sure what you mean by a virtual machine, but I do deal with software and a company in a different time zone than myself. I unchecked DST and will see what happens and let you know. Thank you so much for such quick replies. *keeping my fingers crossed.*


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

NoelDP said:


> By default, Win7 attempts to sync as soon as it's connected to the internet after booting - and will attempt at intervals thereafter (tip - have a look in your Event Viewer Windows System log for Time-Service events)


Interesting - always learning.

Is that showing for you mtgwen ?


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

Well it changed once more since I posted last. I changed it again and checked everything and all settings are correct. It has now been 13 minutes and no change, but of course, I am sitting here watching it. I am going to go back to work and see if it does change again what I am actually doing to see if there is some type of conflict going on. Well, it just changed now as I am typing. When the time changed from 10:10 to 10:11, it changed to 11:11. Any ideas?


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

This might be something of note. I put up my desktop gadget clock. It is the correct time while the windows time is changing. Isn't that wierd?


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

Forget that last post. The desktop clock was lagging. It changed also.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

There's something odd, if you're getting an hour ahead of yourself 
Perhaps the following may help...

Run the following command in am Elevated Command Prompt window. 

*net stop w32time*
*w32tm /unregister *
*w32tm /register *
*net start w32time *
*w32tm /resync* 

Then reboot (with fingers crossed!)


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

It reset the time, but after rebooting, it did the same ole thing, changed the time an hour ahead. I give up!!


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

There must be an application somewhere installed that's doing its own syncing and adjustment - check in Task Scheduler and see if there's anything there.


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

Nothing stands out to me. I opened history of each task listed and it does not show anything that corresponds to the time changing or something occuring multiple times.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

See if you can track it through the Event Viewer.
Clock changes should be logged under Kernel-General events in the System log, while Syncs are logged under Time-Server


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

This is what I am seeing, the last 4 entries:

The system time has changed to ‎2012‎-‎09‎-‎18T18:41:14.000000000Z from ‎2012‎-‎09‎-‎18T17:41:12.804738400Z.
*-**System*
*-**Provider*[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General[ *Guid*] {A68CA8B7-004F-D7B6-A698-07E2DE0F1F5D}
*EventID*1*Version*0*Level*4*Task*0*Opcode*0*Keywords*0x8000000000000010*-**TimeCreated*[ *SystemTime*] 2012-09-18T18:41:14.000000000Z
*EventRecordID*105006*Correlation**-**Execution*[ *ProcessID*] 3636[ *ThreadID*] 3652
*Channel*System*Computer*Gwen-HP*-**Security*[ *UserID*] S-1-5-21-1921910533-3271970078-1089744789-1000

*-**EventData*
*NewTime*2012-09-18T18:41:14.000000000Z*OldTime*2012-09-18T17:41:12.804738400Z

The system time has changed to ‎2012‎-‎09‎-‎18T18:31:53.000000000Z from ‎2012‎-‎09‎-‎18T17:31:51.438776500Z.

*-**System*
*-**Provider*[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General[ *Guid*] {A68CA8B7-004F-D7B6-A698-07E2DE0F1F5D}
*EventID*1*Version*0*Level*4*Task*0*Opcode*0*Keywords*0x8000000000000010*-**TimeCreated*[ *SystemTime*] 2012-09-18T18:31:53.001250000Z
*EventRecordID*105000*Correlation**-**Execution*[ *ProcessID*] 3636[ *ThreadID*] 3652
*Channel*System*Computer*Gwen-HP*-**Security*[ *UserID*] S-1-5-21-1921910533-3271970078-1089744789-1000

*-**EventData*
*NewTime*2012-09-18T18:31:53.000000000Z*OldTime*2012-09-18T17:31:51.438776500Z

The system time has changed to ‎2012‎-‎09‎-‎18T18:17:36.000000000Z from ‎2012‎-‎09‎-‎18T17:17:32.712423900Z.

*-**System*
*-**Provider*[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General[ *Guid*] {A68CA8B7-004F-D7B6-A698-07E2DE0F1F5D}
*EventID*1*Version*0*Level*4*Task*0*Opcode*0*Keywords*0x8000000000000010*-**TimeCreated*[ *SystemTime*] 2012-09-18T18:17:36.000000000Z
*EventRecordID*104832*Correlation**-**Execution*[ *ProcessID*] 3908[ *ThreadID*] 3912
*Channel*System*Computer*Gwen-HP*-**Security*[ *UserID*] S-1-5-21-1921910533-3271970078-1089744789-1000

*-**EventData*
*NewTime*2012-09-18T18:17:36.000000000Z*OldTime*2012-09-18T17:17:32.712423900Z

The system time has changed to ‎2012‎-‎09‎-‎18T18:11:14.000000000Z from ‎2012‎-‎09‎-‎18T17:11:12.487734800Z.

*-**System*
*-**Provider*[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General[ *Guid*] {A68CA8B7-004F-D7B6-A698-07E2DE0F1F5D}
*EventID*1*Version*0*Level*4*Task*0*Opcode*0*Keywords*0x8000000000000010*-**TimeCreated*[ *SystemTime*] 2012-09-18T18:11:14.000000000Z
*EventRecordID*104685*Correlation**-**Execution*[ *ProcessID*] 3220[ *ThreadID*] 664
*Channel*System*Computer*Gwen-HP*-**Security*[ *UserID*] S-1-5-21-1921910533-3271970078-1089744789-1000

*-**EventData*
*NewTime*2012-09-18T18:11:14.000000000Z*OldTime*2012-09-18T17:11:12.487734800Z

I can send more entries if that helps.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you seeing associated Time-Server entries, or not? (you can select both from the dropdown in the Filter options


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

Not sure what you are requesting, and this may or may not be it. All I see when I look at the event viewer are Kernal-General entries from where it automatically changes the time itself and where I turn it back. I see nothing over the last month where it synced with anything to set the correct time. Is that what you are asking?


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmmm the quoted ProcessID there is changing -
What process has that ID (in Task Manager)?


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

which ID am I looking for (I know a dumb question but I am completely frazzled at this point)


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

Does this help: I just looked under the summary page and found four errors today for Time-Service. This is what the latest one says:

The time provider 'VMICTimeProvider' failed to start due to the following error: The specified module could not be found. (0x8007007E)

*-**System*
*-**Provider*[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service[ *Guid*] {06EDCFEB-0FD0-4E53-ACCA-A6F8BBF81BCB}
*EventID*4*Version*0*Level*2*Task*0*Opcode*0*Keywords*0x8000000000000000*-**TimeCreated*[ *SystemTime*] 2012-09-18T18:23:04.709447200Z
*EventRecordID*104952*Correlation**-**Execution*[ *ProcessID*] 688[ *ThreadID*] 2420
*Channel*System*Computer*Gwen-HP*-**Security*[ *UserID*] S-1-5-19

*-**EventData*
*TimeProvider*VMICTimeProvider*ErrorMessage*The specified module could not be found. (0x8007007E)


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Another thing to try is:

Click Start
Click Control Panel
Click Region and language
Click Additional Settings (on the Format page which is default)
Click Time
Click Reset

Reboot and set your Zone and time stuff again.


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

Tried that days ago CCT. Thanks though


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Win2K3 PDC Time is 5 Minutes Fast - Making all clients 5 minutes fast
may help


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

vmictimeprovider.dll should be in your C:\Windows\system32 folder.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

CCT said:


> vmictimeprovider.dll should be in your C:\Windows\system32 folder.


 ,,, it doesn't exist in a 'normal' Win7 installation - therefore there should not be any reference to it in the registry.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a "normal" install and it is in mine.

Perhaps because I once invoked local network (since closed).


----------



## mtgwen (Sep 14, 2012)

Still nothing guys. My IT guy has put in a ticket with the software company. He is thinking perhaps that the software is telling my computer to be in the same time zone as the customer and thus moving the software time ahead one hour since I am behind one hour. I have no idea. I am jumping through hoops now trying to figure it out. 

I am curious though as to why I have those errors on the task viewer.

The time provider 'VMICTimeProvider' failed to start due to the following error: The specified module could not be found. (0x8007007E)

If a module can not be found, would it not be as easy to disable this or to install the module? I may be asking a completely assinine question.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

You get that error because the service has attempted to start - but the file is missing.
You can disable the service (assuming it appears) using the Services Comsole - services.msc - look for the service, and double-clicky on it to ou can change to open its properties.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

CCT said:


> I have a "normal" install and it is in mine.
> 
> Perhaps because I once invoked local network (since closed).


 Sorry - you are correct (it seems to be installed only with Pro and up - it doesn't exist in my Home Premium, which is what I checked earlier)


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

I just realised what it is!
It's the service that provides the time to Virtual machines!

It should NOT be used in bare-metal machines.
Gwen - please change your time provider to the default windows.com one


----------

